# Worst mistake you've made?



## david1332 (Aug 19, 2016)

So what's the worst mistake/ dumbest thing you've done/ damage made? Everyone's done something I'm assuming, especially when learning

Let's hear the stories boys!


For me it was a few weeks back, took a big 30 foot lead out of a black oak in one shot ( about 5 feet too long). And the wind took the end and brushed it down the power lines, knocked out the power for a block lol. No harm to anyone or downed wires. PSEG came out and was done in 30 min. But that's about it, scared the **** out of my ground guy though!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 19, 2016)

We ripped the neutral wire down while unloading the feller bunches 2 weeks ago.

Power companies fault, lines are supposed to be 16ft tall. Buncher on trailer was only 14ft.


----------



## scheffa (Aug 20, 2016)

Not a big mistake but a silly one, removing a small tree in a backyard, mostly pole saw work, managed dismantle the tree above the concrete bird bath without damage, walk back past there and bump above bird bath with my hip and smashed into a million pieces right in front of the client


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2016)

I once cut the wrong tree down


----------



## david1332 (Aug 20, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> I once cut the wrong tree down


Ha! 
Did that the other day! Not my fault though! 
I bid a job to remove 2 trees ( black oak and silver maple) and trim up two other black oaks and a sycamore. 
The lady tells me last minute that she wants to trim rather than remove he silver maple( which I thought was weird since it had a horrible looking growth pattern and had been butchered already by said homeowner) nonetheless I obliged and said no problem. Turns out she doesn't know tree species all to well lmao. 
Buy the time she got outside I was blocking down the spar! Oh well.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Aug 20, 2016)

My guys were supposed to cut down a pear tree and a peach tree. I got to the job and there was a peach tree and a persimmon tree removed. The homeowner got a kick out of it and said he was thinking about getting rid of the persimmon anyway. Needless to say I refused payment on that job.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Aug 20, 2016)

My father dropped a small cedar on a house while I was out front talking to a prospective customer that had seen us working. Needless to say I didn't get the job. The tree was small enough to land on the gutter and not even leave a dent but I still had to fire my dad. (awkward) Looking back on it I can't help but laugh at the image of my dad trying to push the tree over the right direction hollering and screaming for help.


----------



## anlrolfe (Aug 20, 2016)

I asked my Dad if I could give the sledge and wedge a go..... STUPID, just F'ing Stupid


----------



## treebilly (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm guessing you became the firewood splitter after that. If so you're not alone. I did it too.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 20, 2016)

Letting my Dodge Challenger 440 SE go!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 20, 2016)

Becoming a tree guy and not a sleazy stock broker.


----------



## ATH (Aug 20, 2016)

First time I was using a mini-excavator (to plant trees). Never used a tracked hoe before. Was re-positioning the whole machine moving the tracks, not pivoting the top. Looking at the back of the tracks and back of the machine...forgetting the boom was sticking out front. Went through a window. Fortunately, just the glass: it did not hit the frame, brick or trim, etc... That would have been more costly.

This was a Friday afternoon. I called the glass shop. They showed up within an hour or 2, took the sash out, had it back in by the end of the day

Lucky for me, they didn't have the house alarm on. Nobody was home. I called the lady of the house who is the only one I had ever met. She was on her way home anyhow... Her husband is a big executive for a large company. Not that that makes it any worse or better, maybe just more embarrassing. They were very understanding and have had me back (but not planting more trees  ). The promptness of the glass company certainly helped.


----------



## AGoodSteward (Aug 20, 2016)

I worked for two days straight with a boom truck removing two huge (72" bases)cottonwoods in a tight backyard. Couldn't get the truck in but parked it in the alley and did most of the limbs. Dropped into the crown and swung the limbs over the house down with the rope brake to finish the 2nd day (Friday). Just came back Saturday morning to pull down 80' crowns. Slipped on spikes and fliplined up. Tied off a big top and asked the ground guy if we were good. He said it looked tight but OK. Notched it and watched it swing gracefully down and through the neighbors fence. Turns out it was a FIBERGLASS fence not vinyl. Five times more expensive and the neighbor insisted on having HER fence guys redo it. To make it worse her little dog started coming across constantly to yip at us.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 21, 2016)

took out part of a drain feild with the skidder... shoving brushout out of their yard fergot about one of the inspection caps... and i managed to miss everything when dumping the trees too

everything else i was just part of the crew not actually doing the cutting... power lines houses crossing roads


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 23, 2016)

Nearly blew up a gas station about ten-years ago when we dropped the top of an elm and it hit and ripped down the power line going to the gas station, which then touched the tin roof and caused a massive shower of sparks and flames to shoot out both ends of the tin roof.

It was quite exciting.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 23, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Nearly blew up a gas station about ten-years ago when we dropped the top of an elm and it hit and ripped down the power line going to the gas station, which then touched the tin roof and caused a massive shower of sparks and flames to shoot out both ends of the tin roof.
> 
> It was quite exciting.


Did it make the news?


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 23, 2016)

Ripped out 52 in main water feed from water plant. Old excavator faults. Controls would get Hung up. Took it to the shop weeks before said it was fixed few days later called to tell them it had same problem. Shops said to keep driving till it stops working. Boss man gave me the go ahead 4 hrs later oh ****


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 23, 2016)

I'll have to see if I can find the pics


----------



## david1332 (Aug 23, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Nearly blew up a gas station about ten-years ago when we dropped the top of an elm and it hit and ripped down the power line going to the gas station, which then touched the tin roof and caused a massive shower of sparks and flames to shoot out both ends of the tin roof.
> 
> It was quite exciting.


Alright you win lmfao


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 24, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Did it make the news?



Had the gas station exploded, I'm sure it would have.


----------



## Tree94 (Aug 24, 2016)

several times I've underestimated the weight of a log / limb and didn't have my ground guy (who's new) take enough wraps while rigging..
I've gotten pretty lucky not to do any damage (thankfully) but ground guy usually suffers rope burn


----------



## Zale (Aug 24, 2016)

Never made a mistake. I never broke a window, got the truck stuck, broke a fence, broke a flagstone, cut down the wrong tree, ran over a saw, dropped a saw out of a tree, put a hole in a roof or cut various cable and telephone lines grinding stumps. Nope, never made a mistake.


----------



## Stihlmadd (Aug 24, 2016)

listened to another climber when deep down I knew better.


----------



## Oldmaple (Aug 25, 2016)

Zale said:


> Never made a mistake. I never broke a window, got the truck stuck, broke a fence, broke a flagstone, cut down the wrong tree, ran over a saw, dropped a saw out of a tree, put a hole in a roof or cut various cable and telephone lines grinding stumps. Nope, never made a mistake.


Never did tree work either.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 25, 2016)

Zale said:


> Never made a mistake. I never broke a window, got the truck stuck, broke a fence, broke a flagstone, cut down the wrong tree, ran over a saw, dropped a saw out of a tree, put a hole in a roof or cut various cable and telephone lines grinding stumps. Nope, never made a mistake.



So what you're saying is you did all those on purpose.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 26, 2016)

The question is very ambiguous, 
"Worst mistake you've made"
Shall I expand?
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Aug 27, 2016)

If you want to expand it, in hindsight, my marriage wasn't the best decision of my life.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 27, 2016)

digging with 2 foot auger for planting tree had been over site with all utilys to determine if ok to machine dig & i watch colored wires come up on spade uh oh phones were out for a few suburbs no penalty we had covered our asses well 


Using steel rod stakes to hold root balls down in advanced tree planting i drove a stake clean tho a gas line & did not even know had done it till weeks after i see gas crew pulling up the site and my handy work revealed no hiss no pop or smell the steel rod had made a neat penetration seal fit


----------



## Jbaker (Aug 27, 2016)

Trimming a big old willow with a couple of 8 in dead crossing branches right over the clients house. Cut the lower branch first in small manageable pieces and everything was great till I hit the cross. Got half way through the last lower branch cut on the trunk side and the whole 10 ft upper branch went… turns out the upper branch was being completely supported by the lower and my dumb butt didn't check it. Luckily as it fell the branch rotated enough only the gutter was gently removed form the house. Called my buddy who does gutters and had a new seamless gutter up an hour later. When people ask me what was one of the most important things you did when starting your business I tell them "making friends with other contractors."


----------



## Gugi47 (Aug 27, 2016)

The very worst mistake.......................hmmmmm................when I got a wife in the house.....LOL


----------



## gorman (Aug 28, 2016)

Worst mistake I made was buying an f350 dump that had been a plow truck for my start up rig. I poured every dollar I made for 4 years into that truck. Looking back, if i had made any other purchase I would be further ahead with my biz right now.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 28, 2016)

Mine is probably not getting into management earlier instead of thinking I would just climb until I die,
Better late than never, 
Jeff


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 1, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Letting my Dodge Challenger 440 SE go!


Did it go to the same place my 67 Dodge R/T 440 went, I'd like to get it back, Joe.


----------



## acer-kid (Sep 8, 2016)

Worst mistake?



Deciding tree work was the best way to eat.


----------



## acer-kid (Sep 8, 2016)

Stood a wind throw back up with me connected to it my first year.

Tied my rigging to the branch BESIDE the one I was taking. Just for a sec. Just to keep it out of the way while I cut the face. Saw ran out of gas. Sent it down to be refueled. Finished the face w/ handsaw. Got saw back. Ripped through the back cut. And the rain gutter. And a patio set. Never retied the line.

Dropped a top on its tips in the front yard. It stood on end for three years. Then it seemed to decide "know what? That's a stupid place for a bay window." Smashola.

First time I ever tried to cradle a boom from the lower controls, I pretty near drove the bucket through the cage. Boss man NOT pleased. 

Clipped into that stupid bungee thing behind your d ring on a Sequoia saddle. Advancing my tip. Yesterday. Heard the clink of metal. Thought for sure I was in. Complacent and stupid. Pissed my pfanners. 

Pruning a lead out of a tight crotched little leaf linden. Bore. 
"Yer inta tha good leadt dummy."
"****. How bad?"
"W'all do it. . werst I ever facken seent."
Turned into a removal. 

There's the tip of the worst arborist ever iceberg.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 8, 2016)

gorman said:


> Worst mistake I made was buying an f350 dump that had been a plow truck for my start up rig. I poured every dollar I made for 4 years into that truck. Looking back, if i had made any other purchase I would be further ahead with my biz right now.


Wow it musta been some truck 400 k truck ? Cummins ? I mean I have rebuilt my f350 two times but I bought a extra for parts etc. So far I replaced the motor, tranny,and rear end,shocks, front king pins and radius arm bushings and lower control bushings, radiator, steering sector, rear lights several times. Clutch two times too! Its time to re- do king pins. I figure I have 7 k in it total but then I did all the work. I still like it more than a payment


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 8, 2016)

Zale said:


> Never made a mistake. I never broke a window, got the truck stuck, broke a fence, broke a flagstone, cut down the wrong tree, ran over a saw, dropped a saw out of a tree, put a hole in a roof or cut various cable and telephone lines grinding stumps. Nope, never made a mistake.


Ahhh so you sit in a truck lol


----------



## Zale (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep, I just sit and polish my hitch pins.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 8, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Nearly blew up a gas station about ten-years ago when we dropped the top of an elm and it hit and ripped down the power line going to the gas station, which then touched the tin roof and caused a massive shower of sparks and flames to shoot out both ends of the tin roof.
> 
> It was quite exciting.


 good one


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 8, 2016)

worst mistake.......................getting marry. happy and single now


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 8, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Ahhh so you sit in a truck lol



Ha ha, that is what ya'll say about me,,,
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 8, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha ha, that is what ya'll say about me,,,
> Jeff


Naah lest ya start saying you never screwed up


----------



## gorman (Sep 10, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Wow it musta been some truck 400 k truck ? Cummins ? I mean I have rebuilt my f350 two times but I bought a extra for parts etc. So far I replaced the motor, tranny,and rear end,shocks, front king pins and radius arm bushings and lower control bushings, radiator, steering sector, rear lights several times. Clutch two times too! Its time to re- do king pins. I figure I have 7 k in it total but then I did all the work. I still like it more than a payment




I knew nothing about fixing stuff. Every part on the engine went except the turbo and alternator. Radiator, tranny, many u joints, rear end, oil pan, manifolds, front end, wheel bearings, etc. 

Every time I took it out of service I lost work and was laid up for a week or so. The oil pan took the shop 4 weeks for some reason.


----------



## omertalogic (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm a baby climber so there will surely be more **** ups soon ^^.

The worst thing so far was climbing with a loose chain and having a chunk of wood get tightly stuck between my chain and bar when cutting a medium sized limb. Also was not wearing spikes and was using a bull rope as a saw lanyard (i know, i know..). Got yanked hard across the trunk and around the tree and nearly put my face into my chain.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 10, 2016)

gorman said:


> I knew nothing about fixing stuff. Every part on the engine went except the turbo and alternator. Radiator, tranny, many u joints, rear end, oil pan, manifolds, front end, wheel bearings, etc.
> 
> Every time I took it out of service I lost work and was laid up for a week or so. The oil pan took the shop 4 weeks for some reason.



Was it from the plant in Mexico?,,just asking,,
Jeff


----------



## gorman (Sep 10, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Was it from the plant in Mexico?,,just asking,,
> Jeff



All I know is that truck is someone else's albatross now. They can deal with it. I've been running a other trucks that haven't had half the problems.


----------



## TBS (Dec 7, 2016)

This wasn't something I did but happened to pass by right after it happened. A guy dropped a tree into the road and broke the back window out of the neighbors Subaru as he went by.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 7, 2016)

Zale said:


> If you want to expand it, in hindsight, my marriage wasn't the best decision of my life.


Me 2


----------



## acer-kid (Dec 8, 2016)

Me 3.


----------



## Big Natey (Dec 8, 2016)

Bout a year ago I threw a 70' pine spar across a back yard in between two decent size water oaks. I was In a hurry and chased my face cut. My shot was about 10 feet to far to the right, the spar landed in the crotch of one of the oak trees and split it from about twenty feet all the way to the ground. The split off oak then smashes a big dogwood and landed on the roof of the house.

Still haven't lived that down.


----------



## troutbum (Dec 8, 2016)

Big Natey said:


> Bout a year ago I threw a 70' pine spar across a back yard in between two decent size water oaks. I was In a hurry and chased my face cut. My shot was about 10 feet to far to the right, the spar landed in the crotch of one of the oak trees and split it from about twenty feet all the way to the ground. The split off oak then smashes a big dogwood and landed on the roof of the house.
> 
> Still haven't lived that down.



Lol...I bet that was a site to see!

I smashed a shed a few years ago while the h/o watched...I apologized, he told me not to take the blame, he thinks the kids weren't pulling on the rope hard enough...sounds good to me.


----------



## DLEngele (Jan 1, 2017)

Third year climbing. Climbed a dead tree tied off in the top walked out on a limb. 30' or 40' fall. Bounced off the ground twice. Broke my wrist and pelvis. Back to climbing 2 months later. That was almost 11 years ago. Nothing more serious then that. 

Almost had a huge oak tree sit back and almost fall back on a huge glass wall and people. Ropes broke off the two track hos that were pulling it over. When the ropes broke I about puked....Got her down without physical damage.....Fun times!

I haven't had any crazy things happen to me in years. I have seen plenty for sure.


----------



## redneck09 (Jan 7, 2017)

david1332 said:


> So what's the worst mistake/ dumbest thing you've done/ damage made? Everyone's done something I'm assuming, especially when learning
> 
> Let's hear the stories boys!
> 
> ...


Wrapped a rig line around my hand for a small top, or so I thought. Flew right into the base of the tree from about 20 feet or so away needless to say it didn't feel to good. I was new, they told me after, thanks a lot guys


----------



## TBS (Jan 7, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## TBS (Jan 7, 2017)

A friend of mine was working with a California Conservation Corp crew in Shaver lake appleridge estates clearing overgrowth, one of our local tree contractors happened to be working nearby removing a very large pine with a nice lean toward a 2 million dollar home. The guy made all of his cuts and was using tree jacks to fall it away from the house but the hinge broke and the tree went through part of the house and moved it off the foundation partially. My friend had to go find the guy after he ran off into the woods screaming and crying. No bond or insurance.


----------



## TBS (Jan 7, 2017)

Worst thing I did was when using a come along when falling an oak. It went where I wanted it to go but if I didn't have make another cut to release the hinge I would have been laying dead where that come along was at.


----------



## Erwin (Jan 9, 2017)

been in business for over 15 years, never anything serious until early last year. trimming a red maple under the shade of some large oaks. branches are all supper lone but skinny, like 3 to 5 inches in diameter, 20 feet or longer. I wasn't very careful (or thinking hard enough) as I make the cut. As the long tip broke off, I was hold on toe the stub. It bounced back up hard and tore some minor mussels in my left shoulder. Hurts like hell for 5 min. still doing PT for that now!


----------



## Ben Williams (Jan 23, 2017)

I cut through someones christmas lights while hedge cutting, thats about it so far!


----------



## RoyalTree (Jan 30, 2017)

I might have unearthed a power cable supplying the monorail at a park with my excavator while transplanting trees....


----------



## Jakers (Jan 31, 2017)

if we are not limiting ourselves to tree related mistakes... i took a girl home at curfew time so her parents wouldnt get mad when i should have laid the seat back and stayed out all night 

ok, work related mistakes... Working for an underground utility company i knocked out the entire state of South Dakota University private fiber internet link. we were installing new fiber optics in the ditch and working for the phone company. it was our responsibility to locate the existing telephone cable but this one never showed on a single map and also expressed by all of the locating points. nobody knew it was there and there was no clues to its location... at least not until i wrapped it up on the back-reamer on my bore machine. ive never seen so many vehicles pull up with flashing lights and no visible accidents


----------



## Jakers (Jan 31, 2017)

Tree mistakes... 

I trimmed the wrong tree for a guy once. he said to go out and trim all the dead out of a half dead and rotten, previously topped ash tree. he said it was obvious which one he was talking about and this tree was in addition to a bunch of other work we were doing anyway so no big deal. found the tree, deadwooded and carved out the rotten old top that was a danger to the house. hard to make a turd look good but i did my best to spit polish that thing and i thought for what it was it was a nice, shinny, and safe turd. all done cleaning up and he comes out to pay then says, "i thought i told you to trim that tree there?".... pointing across the yard to a tree i had no reason to even consider looking at for any reason. it was on the property line and in the wide open with nothing a danger under it. tall skinny pecker pole, never topped but obviously hollow and rotting on the top. he was cool with the whole thing and laughed about it. he said he never realized the tree near the house was bad cuz he cant look up that high anymore but the other tree was an easy view out the window from his recliner and he saw a woodpecker working at it the other day. in the end i got paid for what i did on the mistake (1.5hrs), and donated the other tree he originally asked for (maybe 15 min including raking). been back there 3 times since for storm damage and general work.

theres many more but nothing terrible. i like to laugh about this one though


----------



## scheffa (Jan 31, 2017)

Went to drive out bucket truck into the workshop, bucket is 3.8m high, door opening is 3.7m high


----------



## gorman (Jan 31, 2017)

scheffa said:


> Went to drive out bucket truck into the workshop, bucket is 3.8m high, door opening is 3.7m high



Why in the name of sweet baby Moses would they install a garage door just shy of bucket clearance?


----------



## scheffa (Feb 1, 2017)

gorman said:


> Why in the name of sweet baby Moses would they install a garage door just shy of bucket clearance?


This was new truck to is that we lease from the power company


----------



## david1332 (Feb 1, 2017)

scheffa said:


> This was new truck to is that we lease from the power company


That makes it even better . 
How bAd was it damaged?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 2, 2017)

Woke up on a Sunday and went to work thinking it was Monday,
Jeff


----------



## david1332 (Feb 2, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> Woke up on a Sunday and went to work thinking it was Monday,
> Jeff


Did that for school once.made it all the way to the bus stop before I realized.


----------



## Jakers (Feb 2, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> Woke up on a Sunday and went to work thinking it was Monday,
> Jeff


Got up on sunday and didnt go to work. until my phone rang and the boss was asking me where i was.... it WAS monday


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 2, 2017)

Jakers said:


> Got up on sunday and didnt go to work. until my phone rang and the boss was asking me where i was.... it WAS monday



Ha ha! 
Good one!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 3, 2017)

scheffa said:


> Went to drive out bucket truck into the workshop, bucket is 3.8m high, door opening is 3.7m high


How did you get it in?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakers (Feb 3, 2017)

no tree to big said:


> How did you get it in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


back up and hit it harder... with lube


----------



## scheffa (Feb 4, 2017)

The truck never made it inside, little bit of damage to the plastic cover on the knuckle, it actually got stuck under the steel beam, had to drop the tyres to get it back out


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 4, 2017)

Made it to work without pants on, just long johns. Decided to go back home and go to bed!


----------

